# Opinion needed on 2 yo heifer w/ labor type issue



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

We have a 2 year old first time heifer who we assumed was pregnant. (Should have been pregnant and delivering in June/July). I noticed her one day laying across the road by herself away from our other cows so I moved the herd over so she would come closer and I could keep an eye on progress. She had definitely been pushing but there was not sack out, not stringing, no real other signs. So she came over and went about eating like I had disturbed the labor. I was concerned that being a first time mother from an auction that I had no history and I had a problem starting. I found her in another field about 3 hours later laying down pushing to deliver for all she was worth. I have never seen a cow/heifer do this without actually being pregnant or eventually producing a calf. She pushed for about 20 minutes, fretted, got up and tried again and then she was done. We watched her for 3 days and there was nothing. No bag, no stringing, no tail descending. Nothing. Could this be a false labor, could she have lost a calf and not past it? What does everyone think? 

Laurie
vtfarma


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, how long have you had her? 

Was she ever preg-checked? 

When was this 'pushing', recently or back in the summer?

Has she come into heat since you had her? I guess not, or you might have guessed she wasn't bred.

More info would help.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

We got her at an auction in October. Our bull was jumping her then, almost the first week and we didn't see it again. We have a small herd and they are right around us. She was pushing back in June/July. I still have not seen him jumping her or her jumping anyone else. The other thing that is strange about this heifer is she came to us at supposedly 15 to 16 months old and she was still trying to nurse. She actually nurses still off one of our cows. Just like 2 times per day. I wonder if that would have some impact on her reproductive cycle. I was worried that she may be a free marten. 

We are discussing what we need to do with these 2 heifers we have that have been with a bull who is proven but they are not producing. Except this one did this strange stuff in the end of June/ beginning of July and now it is just bugging me that maybe she miscarried or the calf died but she didn't deliver. Makes no sense. Just not sure.

Laurie


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry we have seen no heat since that time and she actually looks like she is pregnant. Growing belly and all, no bag. We have not done a pg test. My faith in those was rocked when they checked 2 of ours and said they weren't and both delivered beautiful calves without any further contact with a bull so I kind of let it go naturally but we may need to get our new vet down to check her.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, it doesn't really sound like she lost a calf to me. She would have been full term at the time of the 'pushing' and should have bagged up at least. Also, there is a certain odor about a retained calf that you cant really ignore. 

I am guessing she never got bred. Just guessing.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

Ever see a cow lay down and actually push - the whole 9 yards - legs out, butt pushing, no sack, no feet and then have nothing? It was just so weird. Maybe it was indigestion!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Seen it before. Could be a belly ache. Could be gas pains. Could be that she is pregnant and being a heifer she's uncomfortable with that bowling ball in her belly and she's trying to get some relief from what's confusing her.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

That makes sense. She could be just a confused heifer. I really like her. She has a good attitude and would hate to lose her if she will actually produce but we can't afford to feed animals that do nothing but eat. 

Thanks gone-a-milking and francismilker. I'm glad someone has seen this before. I thought I was going nuts! 
Laurie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, they will do all sorts of contortions.  & since you thought she was preg, you figured she must be in labor. I would have thought the same thing.

But that was months ago now. 

You should get her and the other one checked before you ship them. Maybe by a different vet, if the last one wasn't to your liking.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Could be she had a belly ache. We had some of ours do this to us this past winter. Gave us quite a scare, they were 2-3 months ahead of calving. Some got over it in a couple hours, some took longer. They all calved on schedule in the end. I would suggest, that you get these heifers preg checked if you want to know for sure. It is certainly not an exact science, and some vets are better than others at it. 

Also, just because your bull is 'proven' doesn't mean that something has not happened to cause a problem. Lots of so called proven bulls lose their libido, get an infection or lose their fertility. It can happen over a few days or from year to year. Some problems only last for a little while, some last forever. So you may also want to get your bull checked out too.

As for the heifer sucking your cow/s, it sure won't hurt her. But it WILL hurt the other cow's calf. There is really only one sure way to solve that problem and that is to get rid of her.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I have heard of cows acting like that also after being bred. If she has never bagged up, she has never been close to having a calf.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Just a thought - could the calf she was supposed to be carrying died & become mummified in utero? It does happen. That may cause additional straining, as well as lack of subsequent heats. Have her pregnancy checked.


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

Chixarecute said:


> Just a thought - could the calf she was supposed to be carrying died & become mummified in utero? It does happen. That may cause additional straining, as well as lack of subsequent heats. Have her pregnancy checked.



That thought has been sticking in my brain too. I am having a vet come pregnancy check her and the fence jumper (it actually jumps full three strand fences and clears them) next week. 

Thanks everyone.
Laurie


----------

